# Mosin Nagant for small game?



## Magus

So I saw this thing called a shell shrinker where you can shoot .32 auto/32 [email protected] etc in your Nagant.seems like a waste of opportunity to me not to have a good gun smith open that bad boy up to the new 327 round and use it as well as 32 [email protected] magnums, the rifle will obviously handle it.

Another option might be.[if you're made of money] to just re barrel it to the new 32 round and use it as a single shot ? another good candidate would be those Manlincher rifles they can't give away for lack of ammo.I'm pretty sure the 327 would stop anything up to small deer in size. any thoughts?


----------



## The_Blob

I'd like to learn more, is this really a viable option?


----------



## Magus

Could be.The Nagants are dirt cheap as are the Manlincher rifles.a 327 would stop a medium sized deer, the 32 Colt out of that long barrel would be epic on rabbits and fox squirrels!On the Nagant, I'd cut the barrel to 16" the Manlincher already is.get one with a worn bore for cheap and the 327 diameter slug fits the bill perfectly!

Sadly its still a single shot but on the bright side you can use buck shot for slugs and pistol powder for propellant.I think it'd be a great foraging rifle!I'd disable the extractor[remove it.]and make the conversion permanent.

Besides, I discovered that anyone with a simple drill press can attach a scout scope to one using a flat bottom tactical rail for about 20$

On a side note, anyone see those O3A3 drill rifles they put a hole through the chamber to deactivate?
Shell shrinker+new bolt[old bolt is welded]=30 carbine dog popper. I wonder if a .308 sleeve would re activate it? guess it depends where they drilled the hole huh? but if it would you get a nice .308 rifle without messy paper work!


----------



## The_Blob

I think I'd have to get another one to do that... I like the (Russian) one I have, I think they're a little harder to come by than the satellite-country produced ones, but idk :dunno:


----------



## Magus

Get a klunker, don't wreck a perfectly good gun.


----------

